# 20 page punch lists can suck my di...



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

ck.
900 sheets, 20 pages of touch up and mostly all paint and drywall.

"This spot is toooo, texturey."
"Oh, oh and this spot is too smooth. Or is it too texturey as well?"

"Major repair needed in back of janitors closet..."








Eff you Mr. Inspector.

He wanted the mechanical rooms touched up...ugh!


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

they must have one fussy janitor


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Checkers said:


> ck.
> 900 sheets, 20 pages of touch up and mostly all paint and drywall.
> 
> "This spot is toooo, texturey."
> ...


It's called the janitors room, not closet, my father was a janitor

And if my father was still alive, he would of said he could of done a better job than you did there:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

very good point.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> It's called the janitors room, not closet, my father was a janitor
> 
> And if my father was still alive, he would of said he could of done a better job than you did there:whistling2::whistling2:


:whistling2::laughing::whistling2:


----------



## muttbucket (Jul 10, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> It's called the janitors room, not closet, my father was a janitor
> 
> And if my father was still alive, he would of said he could of done a better job than you did there:whistling2::whistling2:


uhhuh
that's what 900 sheets'll do
They were wolves licking their chops on that'n
maybe didn't have a 2" in your whites?
get used to it
you won't ever wanna be w/o it after a while.
get a real nice balanced light 1


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

hey checkers ,, gotta have balls big as church bells to post a pic here.

They don't miss much. :no::no: should have taped that peter joint..


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

I got knives of all sizes, the guys who work for me think it's everyone elses job to tape the hard sh!t haha. 
I showed up after 350 sheets were textured and NO ONE felt the need to texture any space smaller then 6" next to door.

I need some new help...


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Checkers said:


> I got knives of all sizes, the guys who work for me think it's everyone elses job to tape the hard sh!t haha.
> I showed up after 350 sheets were textured and NO ONE felt the need to texture any space smaller then 6" next to door.
> 
> I need some new help...


 I don't like to pick on ya but that pic looks like crap. It should never have happened. I know what you mean about the hard sh!t, everyone walks right by like it doesn't exist. That happens to me all the time.


----------



## Justa Hick (Nov 23, 2008)

isn't lovely when sub tapers wont touch lite boxs and outlets because the hangers cut/routed them to big? do they think hangers know how to tape their mistakes? do some tapers really think anyone else is going to fix what only a taper can fix?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

It's yer ass on the line, not the help's. Every muti-page punch list is your own damned fault.

I carry a handful of 3" plastics I can cut down to the exact width with a pair snips. They're like American Express. Don't leave home without 'em.

And a hanger over cuts a box now and again. Finishers know it and fix it and STFU. Dumbass help walks by it til you tell 'em to do something to it. Separate the Finishers from the Dumbasses. DOn't ask the latter to come in tomorrow.


----------



## Mrdrywall (Jun 21, 2012)

AAaaaaah punch list. I dont miss them


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Wanted to tell the GC that after he told me I missed a few boxes on the last job. F him.


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

boco said:


> Wanted to tell the GC that after he told me I missed a few boxes on the last job. F him.


 It's perfectly ok to get upset, and vent ,. But you have to be careful of it on the jobsite. You don't want to regret your actions later on after you have cooled off. Everyone misses small stuff from time to time, and I know what it is like having a hardazz GC ride on your back all the time. Just take it with a grain of salt spend 10 minutes to fix the boxes and move on with a paycheck in your hand.


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

A Hangers favorite saying is "tappers will fix it."


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

A smooth finish said:


> A Hangers favorite saying is "tappers will fix it."


That's too many words in a row for a hanger to say:yes:

It's "Tay-PAR !!!! FIX":whistling2:


----------

